# Haldex Gen-4 Oil filter orientation matter or not?



## vcreation (Jan 25, 2016)

guys, i just changed my Haldex Gen-4 oil and filter... I used the wood screw method (self tapper screw with hex end), and ply the white part out with long pliers against the pump housing. Easy job

Just before i throw away the old filter and noticed the white plastic thing with gasket/oring. it has special pattern on it and between the 2 O'ring it has 2 holes, on opposite side. With plastic groove blocking it off. Just wondering does it matter which way you put it in. or does the holes have to face up/Down, or Horizontally? if direction matters im in trouble :-(


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

From this picture, looks like the holes should be up and down. But I don’t think it matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsM (May 23, 2020)

I had the same issue when i changed my filter. 
I tried to get the hole to hit the oil-port from the pump, was thinking that was a good idea but i don`t know if its right.. about 7 o`clock, almost upside/down. 

Is it necessary to bleed the system after filter change?


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

^ the pump sits at the bottom so I don’t think it will have any issues getting fluid. I still activate the pump with vcds when I remove the pump or filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

